# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Filtration System Recommendation

## tijuana99

We purchased a beautiful coffee table aquarium 8 months ago.  We were really excited about the table as we thought it would be a nice focal point and conversational piece.  The table did not come with a pump or filtration system.  We (really I) thought we could just add fish and feed them and that would be it.  My spouse noticed that we didn't have a air pump or filtration system.  The table is a 40 gallon tank.  Please, can anyone recommend some type of filter that would not take away from the attraction of the table?  

Thank you. 
tijuana99

----------


## Nemo

really sorry for the late late reply, well you can try a undergravel filter(hidden under the gravel) or can stick a internal filter(that will show). and for the air pump if you get a undergravel you can stick the airpump tube in the undergravel filter system, and if you get a internal filter, you dont have to use a additional airpump as all you do is attach a air tubing from the filter nozzle upto above water level.

----------


## Gary R

As there are over 50 sorts of coffee table aquariums could you please tell us a bit more about it, like the side of it, or better still a picture of it.......as a lot of these tables will have a little side bit were you should be able to fit a small fitter that is out of the way

Regards Gazer

----------


## tijuana99

Here is my coffee table.

Thanks for replying.

MW-V

----------


## Nemo

i think, if possible u gona have to go for the undergravel system, you can install a internal filter, only thing is you going to need a BIG internal filter as the amount of water you have in there small filter is just too small to handle the fish load and if you install a big internal filter than im guessing it can ruin the looks of the tank as you'll have a big black thingy sitting in a corner  :lol: .

----------


## dannypacu

its really down to what fish your going to put in it,and how many

less fish smaller filter
more fish bigger filter

having not seen one of then before i dont know what access you have for filters feeding ect ect

----------


## Tsia

They are fab looking and can definately understand why they are a conversational point.
fabulous.. I would get one if I moved house and didnt have enough room for my tank.

saying that, I could always get one also, and put something like frogs, or terrapins in it! LMAO!!

----------

